# Stock Price History?



## Lukytom92 (12 December 2010)

Is there a resource that records and can give a comprehensive detail of share prices over the last year per say? Really interested in having a look.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 December 2010)

*Re: Price History*



Lukytom92 said:


> Is there a resource that records and can give a comprehensive detail of share prices over the last year per say? Really interested in having a look.




You mean a 1 year price chart? or do you want all the trades?


----------



## Lukytom92 (12 December 2010)

*Re: Price History*

Im thinking day to day prices over the last year is fine. I mean if it was all trade prices then that would be better. 

But 1 year price charts, can i get them for free?


----------



## pierrebfg (12 December 2010)

*Re: Price History*

http://www.tradingroom.com.au/apps/qt/index.ac


Have a look here I'm sure there are others as well. But here you can put in the code and it will give you the day to day price history of the last year, including high, low, volumn, open and close price.
Just click on 1 year price history from the drop down box.


----------



## So_Cynical (12 December 2010)

*Re: Price History*

http://bigcharts.marketwatch.com/advchart/frames/frames.asp?symb=au:bhp&time=8&freq=1

The above link is to a site called bigcharts...i have used the Australian stocks code of "au:" then "bph" to bring up a chart for BHP...put in any Aussie stock code you like as long as you type in au: first...Use the menus on the left side of the page to change to candle stick, daily charts will give you the SP daily range, also big size looks better..finish by pressing the draw chart button.


----------



## Lukytom92 (12 December 2010)

*Re: Price History*

Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## pixel (12 December 2010)

Lukytom92 said:


> Is there a resource that records and can give a comprehensive detail of share prices over the last year per say? Really interested in having a look.




Try the free charts of http://www.incrediblecharts.com/
You don't have to turn yourself into a chartists, actually don't even have to add a single "indicator". Just know how a high price looks compared to a low one.
Good luck.


----------



## flyrock (23 January 2011)

Hi all
Virgin poster so be gentle with me.

I'm trying to find an interactive chart like:

http://finance.yahoo.com/charts#chart2:symbol=^dji;range=1d;charttype=line;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=on;source=undefined

I need the chart to be able to see the trading price of any code/stock/equity on the ASX for any given trading day (within the last 20 years would be nice). I require to be able to pin point a price at any time throughout that trading day. (Like the moving ball on the example chart)

I am developing a strategy and wish to back test it with historical data and the more data I can get the better the quality of the probability (of it being good or poor!)

Any help appreciated

Phil


----------



## pixel (24 January 2011)

flyrock said:


> Hi all
> Virgin poster so be gentle with me.
> 
> I'm trying to find an interactive chart like:
> ...



 Hi Phil,

the chart you posted is a simple line chart, where every point (x,y) on the chart represents the closing price "Y" on day "X". Those charts are available for every stock that's traded on the ASX (and for many other countries' stock exchanges.) Check out IncredibleCharts, who offer it for free. Most data contain OHLCV per day. 
for newbies, that is Open, High, Low, Close prices and total day's volume.

If I understand your question correctly, however, you wish to expand that chart to show not one set per day, but one per minute or maybe even second. Right? 
If that's what you're after, the answer is - as far as I know - a clear No. You may be lucky and find  charts of 30-minute "ticks" spanning a few months or maybe even years; but beyond that, I'm afraid it's slim pickings.

One of the largest sets of half-hourly ticks that I have is TAP; it goes back to June 2005, but has in the early years a number of gaps ranging from a few days to several months. IM me your email address and I can send you the set; it's Excel-compatible.


----------

